# What counts as bonding?



## TulipTheHedgie (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi, my hedgie Tulip is about 8-9 weeks old. I've had her for about 3 weeks now and she has been quilling like crazy. She is not used to my contact yet and puffs and huffs when she sees my hands inside of her cage. I usually let her out once a day and put her inside of an old hoodie while I watch a TV show, feed her some treats during and after, then put her back in her cage. Today is the second time I let her out in my living room with toys and I put my hoodie in the middle so she'd feel safe since she has been in it so many times (when I pick her up and offer the hoodie, she automatically goes into it). However, she went straight for the hoodie and explored it for a little before napping. I'm scared she won't bond with me if I move her and encourage her to play. I also don't know if just putting her on my hoodie counts as bonding? She doesnt quite like my hands. Any tips? Thank you for your help!!


----------



## allibean (Aug 12, 2015)

I did the hoodie trick with Cosmo for a while and for us, it didn't do anything. The only result was poopy hoodie pockets haha!

What I would suggest is to get her out with a towel so you don't hurt yourself, sit and kind of lean back on a couch or chair, and place her on your stomach. If she hisses and puffs up, it may hurt a little, but that's just how it is when your a hedgie parent unfortunately.

I still do this with Cosmo, I will lay in bed and he will lay on my stomach while I watch TV. 

Maybe your hedgie is just getting used to hiding all the time? Of course it's good for them to have a place to hide, but sometimes to bond, you have to keep them out in the open, even if they're a little freaked out at first.

Also, while she's on your stomach, maybe place your hands on your chest so she can see them and realize your hands are nothing to be afraid of.

Good luck!


----------



## kcoops (Jun 12, 2016)

Hades is 9 weeks and quilling like crazy too. I'm a new hedgehog parent so I'm learning as I go haha But Tulip might just be acting like that because she's quilling, I know it can be a pretty uncomfortable or painful experience for our little ones so just trying what you can right now without upsetting her too much might be best. I know at first Hades curls up and hisses at me when I placed my hand in his cage until he smells my finger and uncurls. He also gets all hissy when I touch the more sensitive parts of his back where he's quilling bad. I also find some quilling hedgehogs don't want to do much but cuddle and sleep, they don't want to play much when it's really bad. 

I agree with allibean and start small by placing her on your stomach.Try to figure out where else she likes to go without to hoodie and show her that your hands aren't bad, maybe pet her softly while she's napping on you. Try placing the treat on the palm of your hand and afterwards try touching her with the same hand with the scent of the treat still on it. Just keep experimenting until you find something that works! I know with Hades we bond by he runs around in my bedroom for a bit before running back to me and curling up on my neck/chest and napping while I watch tv. Sometimes he'll let me hold in on his back while i rub his belly. It's different for each hedgehog on how you two bond.

You also got to remember that Tulip is still a baby and spends most of their time sleeping, even if for now bonding involves just letting her napping on you. She'll still get used to your scent so when you pick her up or place your hand in her cage she'll smell you and know for sure it's you and won't puff up or hiss. After awhile she'll want to play more and when that time comes then you can get her moving around and playing with different types of toys. Depending on her preference (I'm still trial and error on what type of toys Hades likes haha) Until then just try your best to her her familiar with you. Before long you two will be close and bonding in no time!


----------



## TulipTheHedgie (Jun 15, 2016)

I tried to let her run lose and even on my lap but she squirms away terrified. She looks for places to hide :/


----------



## bobble (Apr 30, 2016)

have you tried placing her hoody on your lap and letting her sit on it instead of in it? Also, if she's tries to get away you could use the hoody to make a little cave round her. (I do this with mine when he wants to nap, but with a square of fleece, plonk him in the centre and wrap the edges up round him) and I leave a little entrance gap, so I can see him, and every now and then he pokes his head out. By having an entrance, I can put my hands in and let him stiff them easily


----------



## SarahBella97 (Mar 16, 2016)

t's okay I'm going through the same thing minus the quilling. My boy is 2 years old he's a huge grump since his previous owners ignored him besides feeding and bathing :/ because of that he's now pretty antisocial and hisses and jumps if I even move a muscle close to him. Bonding takes time and after 1 week I can tell it's starting to work. Before he was in a constant ball and wouldn't stop hissing when I held him. Now when I pick him up he goes into a semi ball but will uncurl a bit more to stick his head out and sniff. Also a lot less huffing  these animals take a lot of time. A lot more then I had in mind but I love him anyway and will keep working with him!


----------

